# Buongiorno a tutti!



## farfy72 (23 Novembre 2016)

Buongiorno a tutti! 
Io sono Farfy72 mi sono appena registrata , sto cercando di capire come funziona questo forum...Quindi scusate se sbagliero' a postare 
Sono del 1972, sono nata in Umbria ma vivo in provincia di Firenze... 
Se avete domande da farmi sono a vostra disposizione! 

:carneval:


----------



## farfy72 (23 Novembre 2016)

Buongiorno!
Scusate mi sono appena registrata, ho provato a postare una nuova discussione di presentazione in happyhour ma non me l'ha resa visibile!! Con umiltà mi sento un po' spaesata ,se mi date una mano! 
Ciao cate!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

farfy72 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> Io sono Farfy72 mi sono appena registrata , sto cercando di capire come funziona questo forum...Quindi scusate se sbagliero' a postare
> Sono del 1972, sono nata in Umbria ma vivo in provincia di Firenze...
> Se avete domande da farmi sono a vostra disposizione!
> ...


Toh un umbra come me !!!!! 

Benvenuta  
come funziona il forum ? Scrivi dove vuoi  quello che vuoi  come vuoi 

non mi sembra  ci sia da dire altro 

io domande non ne ho ... Mi casa,  es tu casa  

ora scappo che devo andare in hospital


----------



## farfy72 (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Toh un umbra come me !!!!!
> 
> Benvenuta
> come funziona il forum ? Scrivi dove vuoi  quello che vuoi  come vuoi
> ...


Grazie!!!


----------



## TradiAdmin (23 Novembre 2016)

farfy72 ha detto:


> Buongiorno!
> Scusate mi sono appena registrata, ho provato a postare una nuova discussione di presentazione in happyhour ma non me l'ha resa visibile!! Con umiltà mi sento un po' spaesata ,se mi date una mano!
> Ciao cate!


i primissimi messaggi vanno in moderazione automatica e devono essere validati dall'Admin.   purtroppo in passato abbiamo avuto qualche problemino con dei cloni molesti, ma tu scrivi pure tranquilla, tanto il sistema si assesta subito.

a breve non avrai più questo disagio della validazione e vedrai i tuoi post in tempo reale.


----------



## farfy72 (23 Novembre 2016)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> i primissimi messaggi vanno in moderazione automatica e devono essere validati dall'Admin.   purtroppo in passato abbiamo avuto qualche problemino con dei cloni molesti, ma tu scrivi pure tranquilla, tanto il sistema si assesta subito.
> 
> a breve non avrai più questo disagio della validazione e vedrai i tuoi post in tempo reale.


Buongiorno capo!
Grazie! Mi scuso per la mia non abilità tecnologica in particolar modo con il tablet! 
Un giorno uno mi disse :"Non sei clonabile!! " Chissà se era una profezia per oggi!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2016)

Benvenuta 
Non sono un'esperta di forum non so come funzionino gli altri
Questa funziono che gironzoli, ci sono diverse storie e qualche cazzeggio.
Quindi buttati a dire la tua


----------



## farfy72 (23 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Benvenuta
> Non sono un'esperta di forum non so come funzionino gli altri
> Questa funziono che gironzoli, ci sono diverse storie e qualche cazzeggio.
> Quindi buttati a dire la tua


Grazie! 
Bhe io di FF sono esperta, qui mi trovo davanti una cosa nuova.. Un passo per volta imparerò!


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2016)

*...*

Ciao Farfy! Benvenuta!!

Toh.. Una toscana come me!!  ( [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] tie'   )


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2016)

farfy72 ha detto:


> Grazie!
> Bhe io di FF sono esperta, qui mi trovo davanti una cosa nuova.. Un passo per volta imparerò!


.
Se ho imparato io e prima di questo forum praticamente non entravo in internet, serena che ce la può fare chiumque:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## farfy72 (23 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao Farfy! Benvenuta!!
> 
> Toh.. Una toscana come me!!  ( @_Fiammetta_ tie'   )


Grazie! 

@ farfa'  mi rincuori!! Ahahah


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2016)

*...*



farfy72 ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> @ farfa'  mi rincuori!! Ahahah


Dicci dicci.. Cosi si fanno preparare subito i documenti di entrata:
Traditrice o tradita? O entrambi??


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao Farfy! Benvenuta!!
> 
> Toh.. Una toscana come me!!  ( @_Fiammetta_ tie'   )


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Fifty fifty ....

toscanaccioooo


----------



## farfy72 (23 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dicci dicci.. Cosi si fanno preparare subito i documenti di entrata:
> Traditrice o tradita? O entrambi??


Cornuta e Cornificata! Ma mi sembra naturale ... Anche se oggi non userei più la parola tradimento!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

farfy72 ha detto:


> Cornuta e Cornificata! Ma mi sembra naturale ... Anche se oggi non userei più la parola tradimento!


evasione?distrazione?


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2016)

*...*



farfy72 ha detto:


> Cornuta e Cornificata! Ma mi sembra naturale ... Anche se oggi non userei più la parola tradimento!


Doppio passaporto allora.. Come me!! 

Da bosco e da riviera!!


----------



## farfy72 (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> evasione?distrazione?


No! Esperienza di club prive'  e chat erotiche ,anni fa!!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

farfy72 ha detto:


> No! Esperienza di club prive'  e chat erotiche ,anni fa!!


ce lo,ce lo...scherzo  mi manca

entrambe soddisfacenti ?


----------



## farfy72 (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ce lo,ce lo...scherzo  mi manca
> 
> entrambe soddisfacenti ?


Assolutissimamente SI!! Esperienza comunque positiva che mi ha aiutata a liberarmi di tanti chip mentali,e mi ha fatto scoprire i miei lati che per troppo tempo erano stati repressi.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

farfy72 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> Io sono Farfy72 mi sono appena registrata , sto cercando di capire come funziona questo forum...Quindi scusate se sbagliero' a postare
> Sono del 1972, sono nata in Umbria ma vivo in provincia di Firenze...
> Se avete domande da farmi sono a vostra disposizione!
> ...


Benvenuta.

L'avatar è promettente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## farfy72 (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> 
> L'avatar è promettente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Grazie! :asd:
Sai la maiala è un totem nordico.. E un intercalare tipico toscano! Mi ispirava!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

farfy72 ha detto:


> Assolutissimamente SI!! Esperienza comunque positiva che mi ha aiutata a liberarmi di tanti chip mentali,e mi ha fatto scoprire i miei lati che per troppo tempo erano stati repressi.


ottimo allora!!!

esperienze fatte da poco o da diverso tempo ?


----------



## farfy72 (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ottimo allora!!!
> 
> esperienze fatte da poco o da diverso tempo ?


Anni fa!!  infatti il titolo "neofita" è carino! 

PS c'è un 3d di saluti o per chiedere info sull'uso di questo forum?


----------



## TradiAdmin (23 Novembre 2016)

farfy72 ha detto:


> Anni fa!!  infatti il titolo "neofita" è carino!
> 
> PS c'è un 3d di saluti o per chiedere info sull'uso di questo forum?


Puoi chiedere direttamente in questo 3d quello che vuoi sapere


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

farfy72 ha detto:


> Anni fa!!  infatti il titolo "neofita" è carino!
> 
> PS c'è un 3d di saluti o per chiedere info sull'uso di questo forum?


 no...c'è il confessionale per le new entry che vogliono raccontare di se 
se posso esserti di aiuto sulle info, volentieri
se sono questioni tecniche devi scassare a [MENTION=5277]feather[/MENTION] il web master qui dentro


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

farfy72 ha detto:


> Grazie! :asd:
> Sai la maiala è un totem nordico.. E un intercalare tipico toscano! Mi ispirava!


La maiala, ovunque vai, ha sempre il suo perché 

Ma di cognome fai Maremma? 

Buscopann


----------



## farfy72 (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La maiala, ovunque vai, ha sempre il suo perché
> 
> Ma di cognome fai Maremma?
> 
> Buscopann


Ovvio!! Sempre ha un senso...
No! Il mio cognome non mi è noto 

PS ma il tuo nickname e avatar è per spam ?


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2016)

*...*



farfy72 ha detto:


> Anni fa!!  infatti il titolo "neofita" è carino!
> 
> PS c'è un 3d di saluti o per chiedere info sull'uso di questo forum?


chiedi e  qui ti sarà dato..

vuoi amore? lo avrai
vuoi sesso sfrenato? lo avrai
vuoi volare e poi sfracellarti pesantemente a terra? lo avrai
vuoi amicizia disinteressata? la avrai

Ma ricorda.... qui non si danno coppe, né medaglie...

e chi è entrato cercandone, è uscito tra pernacchie e buffetti... accompagnato per gli orecchi, e a testa bassa, con le lacrime agli occhi

qui c'è freddezza.. durezza.. cinismo...  
non è luogo di consolazione.. ne di commiserazione, ma di vita vera, aspra, cruda, autentica

e i più deboli restano a terra..

qui fa freddo... 

e il fuoco se ce l'hai, lo devi avere dentro, che ti agita e ti attraversa............. 

tu ce l'hai...................?  :sman:


(Scherzo  )


----------



## farfy72 (23 Novembre 2016)

Annamo bene!ahahaha 
PS come se levano le notifiche nel profilo?
Prima ho aperto la mia e-mail m'è preso un coccolone!! Ho circa 3500 de notifiche da cestinare! Maremma..


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

farfy72 ha detto:


> Ovvio!! Sempre ha un senso...
> No! Il mio cognome non mi è noto
> 
> PS ma il tuo nickname e avatar è per spam ?


Sì..io faccio venire il mal di stomaco con quello che scrivo, ma poi ti suggerisco la cura. È la pubblicità del nuovo millennio :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## TradiAdmin (23 Novembre 2016)

farfy72 ha detto:


> Annamo bene!ahahaha
> PS come se levano le notifiche nel profilo?
> Prima ho aperto la mia e-mail m'è preso un coccolone!! Ho circa 3500 de notifiche da cestinare! Maremma..


in alto a destra: impostazioni

colonna di sinistra: le mie impostazioni, clicca su impostazioni generali e de-seleziona la spunta su notifiche via email.

poi ricordati di andare in fondo alla pagina e salvare le modifiche.


----------



## farfy72 (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sì..io faccio venire il mal di stomaco con quello che scrivo, ma poi ti suggerisco la cura. È la pubblicità del nuovo millennio :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Dici? Io non prendo medicine e mi ammalò raramente... Hai il rimedio anche per le farfalle nello stomaco?


----------



## farfy72 (23 Novembre 2016)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> in alto a destra: impostazioni
> 
> colonna di sinistra: le mie impostazioni, clicca su impostazioni generali e de-seleziona la spunta su notifiche via email.
> 
> poi ricordati di andare in fondo alla pagina e salvare le modifiche.


Fatto! E invece quelle nel mio profilo? Grazie capo!


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

farfy72 ha detto:


> Dici? Io non prendo medicine e mi ammalò raramente... Hai il rimedio anche per le farfalle nello stomaco?


Per quello suggerisco la lobotomia. Ma non te la consiglio sai? Pare che non sia priva di effetti collaterali :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> chiedi e  qui ti sarà dato..
> 
> vuoi amore? lo avrai
> vuoi sesso sfrenato? lo avrai
> ...


M'hai quasi spaventato :carneval:

@farfy fai un po' come vuoi qui mi sembri abbastanza sveglia senza che ti diamo dritte


----------



## TradiAdmin (23 Novembre 2016)

farfy72 ha detto:


> Fatto! E invece quelle nel mio profilo? Grazie capo!


dovresti trovare tutto lì


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

G





Buscopann ha detto:


> Sì..io faccio venire il mal di stomaco con quello che scrivo, ma poi ti suggerisco la cura. È la pubblicità del nuovo millennio :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Zumba, zumba, zu, zumba, zumba, zu, za 
zumba, zumba, zu, zumba, zumba zu, za 
se [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] troverai .....velocemente il mal di pancia dimenticherai !!!!!! :carneval:


----------



## farfy72 (23 Novembre 2016)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> dovresti trovare tutto lì


Sto parlando del mio profilo qui, accanto al mio nickname c'è notifiche... Come le cancello li? Abbi pazienza


----------



## TradiAdmin (23 Novembre 2016)

farfy72 ha detto:


> Sto parlando del mio profilo qui, accanto al mio nickname c'è notifiche... Come le cancello li? Abbi pazienza


da lì non le puoi cancellare.


----------



## farfy72 (23 Novembre 2016)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> da lì non le puoi cancellare.


OK! 
Buona sera


----------



## TradiAdmin (23 Novembre 2016)

farfy72 ha detto:


> OK!
> Buona sera


buona serata a te


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> G
> Zumba, zumba, zu, zumba, zumba, zu, za
> zumba, zumba, zu, zumba, zumba zu, za
> se @_Buscopann_ troverai .....velocemente il mal di pancia dimenticherai !!!!!! :carneval:


Me pare er Carosello.

Oggi in TV per pubblicizzare un prodotto si mostrano le zinne. Vuoi farmi da testimonial? 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Me pare er Carosello.
> 
> Oggi in TV per pubblicizzare un prodotto si mostrano le zinne. Vuoi farmi da testimonial?
> 
> Buscopann


Ok si va di zinne :simy::rotfl::simy:


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok si va di zinne :simy::rotfl::simy:


Ne hai aggiunte altre due!! :rotfl::rotfl:

Così si vende il doppio! Brava!:carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ne hai aggiunte altre due!! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Così si vende il doppio! Brava!:carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl:Lascia o raddoppia ? Raddoppia :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Lascia o raddoppia ? Raddoppia :rotfl:


Ah guarda...fosse per me ci sarebbe sempre posto per certi argomenti...io triplicherei pure :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ah guarda...fosse per me ci sarebbe sempre posto per certi argomenti...io triplicherei pure :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


ingordo !!!!! :rotfl:

Sarebbero un po' ingombranti


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ingordo !!!!! :rotfl:
> 
> Sarebbero un po' ingombranti


Voglio fare indigestione :spaghetti::spaghetti:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Tanto poi passa l'infermiera no?! :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## farfy72 (24 Novembre 2016)

Buon pomeriggio a tutti! 


Usate mio 3d per saluti! Bravi! Perfetto!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2016)

farfy72 ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio a tutti!
> 
> 
> Usate mio 3d per saluti! Bravi! Perfetto!


Buon pomeriggio


----------

